# Anyone interested to join HK cultural exchange tour together this Sunday?



## cindytting (May 7, 2015)

This Sunday (10th May) is the celebration of Tin Hau Festival, one of the biggest annual traditional events in Southern China, Taiwan and Hong Kong!!!

Anyone interested to join meetup cultural exchange tour and enjoy this festival together? It starts from 10am!


----------

